# Lookin' for some feedback!



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys, know this is a classical forum but there must be some Herbie fans out there....




 Tell me what you guys think, I'm on the Bari Sax by the way...


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Might not be the right website to post it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I didn't see the post. I often have that trouble with TC. I use the unread posts link but it doesn't show me everything.

I like Hancock when I have brief forays into jazz - especially his fusion and electronic stuff, so I enjoyed this. Loving that clav sound! But the video cut off your solo. What's with that?


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

I just want to say that its a nice video. Nothing else. I would like to suggest you that you should follow the instructions of Boccherini and try to put your site there.


----------

